# My guy has lymphoma



## Cheyenne's dad (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi, sorry to start a bummer thread like this but my dog would not eat, was lethargic, and had a strange gait about him.

Long story short: took him to CSU in Ft. Collins where they are wonderful and after a series of tests, the last being a bone marrow, we found out our eight year old has cancer. Totally unprepared. This dog travels back and forth with me to work from CO to FL.

Anyway, more to the point, I am awaiting the results of a flow cytometry done with the bone marrow tissue to determine if he has large cell or small cell lymphoma.

The prognosis for the larger cell is worse but neither goes out past 18-24 months with chemo.

If he has the large cell, I am not certain that we want to spend over $5K for injections alone and to put him through that.

However, if he has the small cell type we can give him pill - type chemo treatments of leukeran (chlorambucil) that would run us about $100 a month + bloodwork.

I do not want to appear callous, but the invasiveness of dealing with carcinogens in the household has us concerned and I was wondering if anyone may have comments on the use of the leukeran.

We will not let this guy suffer, we want to do the right thing (we had an oild english with hip displacia that we waited too long once - never again).

I understand this breed is prone to this sort of thing. I am so heartbroken.

Any feedback?

BTW, he does not appear to be in pain. I have him home after they gave him one injection to jump start him until we can determine what we are dealing with and I am giving him misoprostal (also nasty stuff) as well as prednisone. I understand this is not a painful thing for him. As for our family, you know the answer.

thanks,

Dave


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your buddy's diagnosis. It is so terrible that any animal or person has to suffer from cancer. I pray that he has alot of time left with you and good quality time. That is what is so terrible for is that they cant tell us when they hurt and usually dont show pain like people do. There are several people here that have dealt with the cancer issue and can probably give you some good advice. Prayers for the both of you. I will light a candle for Cheyanne.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. I think there is someone on the forum whose GR was diagnosed, had treatment, and outlived the numbers you've mentioned. I just don't remember who it was. 

My thoughts and prayers will be with all of you...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your buddy. We'll be saying prayers and sending healing thoughts your way. I hope others who have had experience chime in soon and are able to provide you with the value of their experience. Give Cheyenne a sweet hug from Penny & Maggie in Dallas.

Betty


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Just lit a candle for Cheyenne and several others on the forum that are having problems. Here is the site for those who are new: http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF  It's a wonderful way to light a virtual candle and have a meditative moment to send thoughts/prayers to those who need them.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for the bad news for your boy - Just wanted to say you are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am sorry for what you are going through. I do not have experience with this but will be hoping for the best possible outcome.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I am sorry. It is a brutal disease and can creep up on our dogs without us knowing. Whatever your decision, know that he will love you until the end, and beyond.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

If you scroll down through the threads (actually we're now a couple of pages over), you'll see my girl, Meggie, has lymphoma as well. Hers is T-cell, but we had already started chemo before the labs came back and I wouldn't have chosen any different course anyway. You have to make the best decision for your guy and we will all support you in any way we can. I completely understand the feelings you are going through. I look at Meggie and cannot imagine a day when she isn't with me. Hold Cheyenne tight - lots of hugs and kisses, plenty of treats and spoiling as well. 

As for leukeran, it is not part of Meggie's protocol so I have no experience. Ask the oncologists about your concerns, I'm sure they can tell you what you want to know.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Shoot creekretrievers a PM. Her old girl is undergoing an experimental treatment for Lymphoma at I believe UW Madison. 

It is a treatment, not a cure. It is intended to buy the dog more time.


----------



## Cheyenne's dad (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks to everyone, especially Meggie's Mom.

Yeah, this is a real bummer and to tell you the truth I never knew these dogs were prone to cancer; my vet in Florida did have me neuter him before he was five but I had no idea.......

There is no cure, to be sure. I must say that the teaching hospital at CSU is wonderful. They have been great in follow up.

I am still awaiting the results of whether it is CLL or ALL, the latter being worse, but I am going to enjoy - the whole family will - every day we have with him

This is our first retriever and he has been the greatest dog. We were into Old English two times around but this guy, for me anyway, has been the best. So loving and loyal.

Anyway, thank you everyone.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear Cheyene has lymphoma. ****, I wish we could stop this blight. But please keep the faith. Friends of ours have a golden who was diagnosed at the age of 8. They put him through 2 rounds of chemo and he's been in remission now for almost 4 years. He's 11 now and never looked and felt better. They've totally taken him off all shots, including rabies, no flea control either, no chemicals, pesticides at all.
Check out www.smilingblueskies.com Suzi Beber has this site and it's devoted to cancer in goldens and looking for a cure. It has a lot of good info on it.
Our prayers are with you and your family. We know how devasting this news is having just gone through it with Dusty. Fortunately, we were able to do surgery and he's fine now. 
The people on this forum are a wonderful support group. Feel free to to use our shoulders when you need to. That's what we're here for.


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

We just lost our girl to cancer 3 weeks ago. We had the option of running more blood work on her and putting her though surgery and Meds for the rest of her life. But she was happy and still running around. We felt that it would be harder on her, to put her though surgery and meds. They said that she would only have about a month or so if we did not go though with it… we ended up getting almost a year… She was happy and running around up until the day before she left us. So you have to do what is best for your family and your guy….


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I am so sorrrry.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

God Bless your guy. I am so sorry to hear this. I hope he does well with his treatment and has a good quality of life.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am sorry you are dealing with this. I know how shocking it is to get the news. My first golden, Kody, was dx'd. with Lymphoma when he was almost 11. I chose not to treat it other than the pred. He hated going to the vet so much that I could not put him through all that. Every case is different and it is such a personal choice on how to treat. You will make the right decision for your boy no matter what because you know him best. I do know that diet and nutrition is very important when dealing with cancer in dogs. I'm glad someone suggested smilingblueskies already. Please keep us posted on your guy and remember to give him plenty of love and hugs and enjoy every moment with him.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry your boy has been diagnosed with lymphoma. I hope it turns out to be the better of the two. Our Daisy was diagnosed with lymphoma last March, She was 3 1/2 years old, we decided to treat her with prednisone to make her comfortable in her last days with us and spoiled her rotten. When she was diagnosed she was already an advanced stage 4, she had the type in her chest, so it was real bad for her breathing. They didn't give her a big percentage to have more time on chemo so we decided against it. She was with us for 3 weeks after until she went to Rainbow Bridge. There have been other people have had great success with more precious time with their goldens with treatment. I'm glad you have such great vets where you are. My only advice is to ask lots of questions and do as much research as possible. Shower your guy with lots of love and take lots of pictures (I'm sure you already do). You have to do what feels right for your boy and your family and I know the people on this forum are very helpful and comforting. There is another cancer group for pets I know of that might help (I didn't find it until too late, but they all seem very supportive) it is a Yahoo group : 
Endless love. Our prayers are with you and your boy and I hope you will have alot more time to spend with him.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm sorry about your dog! It sounds like your heart is in the right place. I pray you have the strength and wisdom to know what your dog needs through this process.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I pray that you find the path that will end this nightmare for you. I would have moved heaven and earth to save my Skyler but it was not meant to be. Just know that the members here can help~they helped me beyond words. Hold him close and cherish every second~hopefully for a long time.


----------



## Cheyenne's dad (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you everyone. So much.

Within the past two hours I received a call from the oncologist at CSU who said the flow cytometry failed to indicate which cancer it was: the ALL (large cell) or CLL (small cell). That was disappointing at first, certainly, but he spoke with me for at least a half hour.

My wife and I had already decided against the chemo injections if it was ALL for so many reasons. The prognosis is bad any way you look at it and to take him once a week to get a shot and bloodwork for nineteen weeks in a row for who knows what was out of the question.

The oncologist spoke with me for at least a half hour as I said and I spoke of my concerns about the chlorombucil pill treatment for CLL. We are simply not comfortable having a carcinogen in the house with a young teen daughter, and the oncologist said you had to be careful about contact with vomit or diahrea (sp?) and we live in the mountains and the dog goes into the woods and poops so are we going to possibly infect another dog or animal or person even? We have three cats in the house as well - one very small!

The oncologist was very reassuring about there being no wrong decision.

So, after speaking with my wife we have decided, as someone did above, to just keep up with the prednisone for as long as this little guy is having a quality life.

Today, he's happy, playing, the dog of old, and we are just going to enjoy him for each and every day he is himself.

I never expected this; I was not aware of the incidence of cancer in Golden's. Enjoy your dogs for as long as you have them. I'm sure you do since this is a GR forum.

I work in Fl but the family lives in CO and with my work schedule I could fly him with me back and forth a month at a time: he would just walk into his travel kennel, one on wheels, happy to be going back and forth. At work away from the family he was my only house companion and he would often go to work with me. What a pal. Yeah, he slept on the bed with me and we do allow him up on the sofa: shame on us I suppose.

Out here, my wife and her friend (owner of his sibling sister actually) would often take them out into the woods for hikes and swims. I think he liked it better out here where it was cool and he could get out and run.

Well, that's where I leave this for now. Gonna take Chey out for his last frisbee toss of the day before it gets dark. Did I tell you he really loves a frisbee or a ball? That's a fact.

Thanks, folks. I'll let you know how this goes.


----------



## Cheyenne's dad (Apr 14, 2008)

By the way, the oncologist did say that he agreed with the other oncologist who first saw Chey that the case "presented" itself as ALL. That's all we can go with for now.

later,

Dave


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

I know what you mean about being blown away, we were also and did not know about cancer in goldens. Sounds like your Cheyene is so loved by your family. Keep your chin up and spend as much time with him as possible, try to focus on the now not the what will be in the future. We are here for you when you need us. Take care.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I can't imagine having to face what you're going through. I wish you strength and hope for the time ahead of you.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry don't know what to say, I too lost my Spice to cancer at age 8 years old, you will do the right thing for Chey. Will light a candle, give him a big hug from the Ohio crew.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for you, your family and Cheyenne that you have to go thru this. We lost our Bailey (8 years old) on March 3rd. of this year. It was unbelievably quick. (sarcoma not lymphoma) so enjoy your time like it sounds like you are and do not be afraid to verbalize your thoughts and fears on this forum. It is filled with wonderfull people that truely helped me and my family thru some very tough times


----------



## Cheyenne's dad (Apr 14, 2008)

I put a picture of Chey in the "pictures" adult section. In case you care to see him.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here he is, beautiful boy, my heart is broken for you.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Very very handsome boy indeed!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very very sorry for the news about your boy. I am sure that you will all make the most of the time that you have with him, and you will store those times in your heart, for the sad times ahead. I hope that you have longer with Cheyenne and you will know in your heart when the time has come.

The people here are amazing and have helped me with the loss of my girl last November. Please if you are able keep us informed. Best wishes to you and hugs for your boy


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So sorry you and you dear girl have a battle ahead. Just make every day special and love her, and tell her how special she is.Trust you will know what is the best for both of you and there will be some good advise and healing thoughts and support here.Give here a special hug from Asha and Hudson in Aus.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am just so sorry you are going through this. Enjoy every day and take one day at a time. Sending you and Cheyenne good thoughts...


----------



## dogwalker81 (Jan 16, 2008)

We lost our dog (also Cheyenne) to lymphoma 2 years ago. She was only 8 years young. The decisions on what to do are very difficult - in our case chemo and treatments might have extended her life only 6 months. We chose to give her prednisone to keep her comfortable, took her for alot of car rides with the windows rolled down and gave her steak and other tasty treats. She passed away at home about 2 months later. My vet gave a donation in her name to a program at Michigan State University that researches cancer in dogs. I thought that was a great idea as this is such a big problem in Goldens. Hopefully progress will be made soon. In the meantime, know that you are doing the best you can and just give her lots of love. My thoughts are with you and Cheyenne.


----------



## Cheyenne's dad (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you, Heidi, for posting Cheyenne's picture here. I tried but not literate enough, I guess.


----------



## Cheyenne's dad (Apr 14, 2008)

Dogwalker: amazing. Same name, same disease.

Yes, we believe in the grand scheme of all that has been thought out that to treat with the prednisone is best for our situation and mindset.

He ate well this morning, played a lot outside, and seems like himself.

Each day and night will have to be appreciated for as long as possible.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Just read your update. Just know that whatever you are choosing for Chey is right and a choice made out of love...he knows this too above all else. Your boy is beautiful and I wish you peace as you travel this road with him.

Have you thought about talking to a holistic vet? I've read many stories of the holistic approach helping extend quality of life in dogs with cancer. You can search for a holistic vet in your area here: www.ahvma.org

You may also find some good sources on nutrition here: www.shirleys-wellness-cafe.com


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a stupid question...what is Lymphoma? A lot of people on the Forum have been posting about it, and I don't know what it is! 

I'm sorry to hear your dog has it...I think a better understanding of what it is (for me)...will be able so say a sincere sympathy. Sorry if it sounds rude, at this age...there's just too much in this world to learn!


----------



## dogwalker81 (Jan 16, 2008)

Not a stupid question - (I am not a vet - but in laymans terms) lymphoma is cancer that begins in the lymph nodes. There are several lymph nodes in a dog. I first noticed it in my dog because I felt lumps on both sides of her neck. Usually by the time you notice something, it is pretty far advanced. Unfortunately this is a very common cancer in Golden Retrievers.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

dogwalker81 said:


> Not a stupid question - (I am not a vet - but in laymans terms) lymphoma is cancer that begins in the lymph nodes. There are several lymph nodes in a dog. I first noticed it in my dog because I felt lumps on both sides of her neck. Usually by the time you notice something, it is pretty far advanced. Unfortunately this is a very common cancer in Golden Retrievers.


 
Thanks for telling me!!

I'm so sorry to hear that lots of members on this Forum are having problems with it...I feel so bad.

Is there some type of vaccine to prevent it?


----------



## Cheyenne's dad (Apr 14, 2008)

no. To tell you the truth, my guy used sentinel (flea, tick and heartworm) control.

I have to wonder if all thos drugs have some ill effect...........


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Thinking of Cheyene and your family tonight, glad he is having a good day, he is very handsome and has such loving eyes.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I read through your thread when you posted but couldn't post then. Even now it's hard. I found out today my sweetheart Buffy has lymphoma also. She will be 6 in June. I discovered her swollen lymph nodes 3 weeks ago and she had a 10 day trial on antibiotics with no effects. We were praying and hoping that it wasn't lymphoma. We have decided to go with Prednisone, no chemotherapy. We want her to live her final months as happy and loved as she has been for almost 6 years. I will be thinking of you and Cheyenne.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad he had a good day, my Charlie did to (he was dx with a mast cell tumor), enjoy the time you have with him as I do with Charlie. Prayers are with you.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Prayers go out to you all--we've never had to deal with the big CA in our furrkids--and hope that we never do.

We wish the remaining time with your 'kids' is quality time--and a long time!

SJ


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for Buffy, Cheyenne and your families. It is so hard.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm reading this with tears, so sorry for Cheyenne and Buffy. I know how scary it is to hear the bad news. We lost our sweet 10 year old Sierra on March 11 to melanoma cancer, a very aggressive cancer, only 2 months after diagnosis. Again, like everyone else has said, love them and spoil them all that you can and enjoy your time together.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

The end of April 1997 my Irish Setter started limping on a Friday. We thought it was his arthritis--he was almost 12 1/2. On Monday he was dragging the leg and we got him to our vet. Bone cacner, a very, very agressive kind. Choices--Amputate the leg THAT DAY, by the end of the week he probably woulnd't be eating or getting around so bring him in and send him to the bridge, andor lastly, just let him die on his home at home. Our hearts said amputate, our common sense said he was right at 12 1/2, had arthritis in shoulders and there was no way of knowing if it had spread.

We opted to give him a few good days (as my vet later said he knew we would go this route) and then let him. go. ONLY those few days turned into exactly 10 weeks to the day. I took him fishing every day, he swm, learned a bunny hop (he couldn't bend his knee), chased crabs in the shallow waer, tried to catch shore birds. We let him have all the fruit and veggies he wanted--he was big on fruits and veggies and had a sweet tooth. What we had for dessert each night, so did he--banana split, strawberry shortcake, aple pie with ice cream, etc, ec. I took him at least twice a week (my vet didn't charge me for these visits) and my vet saw Boots was gaining, not losing, his appetite was great, he had energy, he was full of life. My vet didn't understand it.

The thing is we had 10 wonderful fun filled weeks with tht old man but then itthat cancer showed up in his shoulder and we let him go. He had been fishing with me the day before, so he enjoyed life to the end. It was was a hard decision to make to not amputate, but we knew it was the right for a dog his age and with arthritis. We never regretted the route we took and were thankful for those extra weeks we had with that grand old man.










You all have my heartfelt best wishes for you wonderful dogs and enjoy the time you have with them.


----------



## Cheyenne's dad (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey, everyone, just checking back in. Sorry to read above about another lymphoma case. So sorry.

My guy has been eating well, seems happy, although the last three days (still on the prednisone which he will be on untill...) he has noticeably slowed down on our walks in the woods and the like. No longer running as much after the frisbee. 

His breathing is heavy at times now, at this high altitude of 9600' especially, and one look at his greying gums tells me that hypoxia is setting in big time.

Right now as we get ready for bed he is panting somewhat and appears to be restless as though trying to find a place to be comfortable. This is definitely unusual.

His lab work on Thursday was pretty bad so I have come to expect this.

The oncologist said to get another check (why?) to see how he is early this week and I may do so tomorrow to see if his rbc is under 20. If so he will be ripe for infection and the hypoxia (I understand) could lead to an arythmia.

I'm sorry to be so graphic here but perhaps the timeline I am posting may be helpful to someone else who is in this situation.

It was truly difficult to take him to the vet to get his cbc last week. I believe I am now much better equipped for what is to come. The rapidity of this disease is amazing although you never know, he could go on for months like the energizer doggie.

That's all for now, thank you for all your support here the past almost two weeks now.

Give your dog some love, every day.

Dave


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Still thinking of you and Cheyenne - it is so hard watching and knowing that there is really nothing you can do.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Give Cheyenne a hug for me if you don’t mind. I have read too many of these threads over the past couple of months and for some reason this one this morning is really hitting hard, tears from guy at work can really be a hard thing to explain. We lost Bailey on March 3rd. three weeks after finding out he had Hemangio Sarcoma. This Thursday he would have been nine. Way too young and happening way to often. Once again my thoughts and prayers are with you, Cheyenne and your family.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Continued thoughts and prayers for you and your guy. Dealing with this dreadful disease puts you through the emotional wringer...try to remember to take care of yourself too during this trying time. Many ((((hugs)))) to you and your guy.......


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you both Dave...


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Dave - My heart just hurts for you and all who have gone through this and are going through this now. In regard to Cheyenne's panting though - that can be a side effect from the prednisone. Meggie panted and paced a lot when she was on it and having taken the stuff myself, I can attest to this feeling coming from the drug. So maybe not all of that is the disease you are seeing. 

This stuff does go after our babies hard and fast though. I am sorry.

You are so right when you say


> Give your dog some love, every day.


They give us so much and we have them for so short a time. And now I have tears in my eyes at work too. 

{{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Dave,
My thoughts and prayer are with you and Cheyanne. I pray that some of the signs are just the prednisone and that you have a long time left with that sweet boy. It is so hard to see our pups leave us way to soon. (((((HUGS))))) to the both of you


----------



## Cheyenne's dad (Apr 14, 2008)

So sorry about Bailey. We do love these dogs as much as our children. It's difficult to make sense of any of this. Eight years old, who would have expected it. I imagine if I had been a member of this forum through the years I may have been better prepared but.......

Chey actually rallied again today although his gums are very gray. Maybe it's the hamburger I've been feeding him since over the weekend. Man he seems to have an appetite, I'll tell you.

Today, he walked with his sister again and actually climbed a few snowbanks and did his thing: rolled on his back in the glistening, sunlit snow. It was a little breezy out here today and he looked so regal every once in awhile when he would stand atop the snow and let the breeze blow over and around him.

What a blessing he has no idea that he is sick. Leave that sentiment to us humans, I suppose.

He just came back from a little walk and I gave him his last bit of food for the day: a greenie. Man, does he love his greenies.

If there's a doggie heaven (and why wouldn't there be?), I'll be sure to tell Chey to look up Bailey and let him know he's not been forgotten.

Sorry, but no smilies here in this thread coming my way. 

See ya.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Thinking of Cheyenne today and your family. Take care of yourselves and enjoy each other.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thinking of Chey and you, thoughts and prayers in this hard time


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Cheyennes Dad. I am sure Cheyenne and Bailey will be best buddies. Bailey used to love to roll in the snow also.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I have not read the whole thread, I doubt I could. I just want to say I am sending hugs to you and Cheyenne. I can't imagine what you must be going through. I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

HI Dave. So sorry to hear what you and Cheyanne are going through. We went through it a little less than six weeks ago and talk about heart ache. As long as Cheyenne is enjoying life, you are doing the best thing by giving him the little joys and your love while he is still with you. Who knows, he may fight for a much longer time than you'll expect. Hang in there. My thoughts are with you both. Toni


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Dave: If you don't mind telling, what dosage of Prednisone is Cheyenne on? Buffy is on 50 mg once a day. Just curious.

It sounds as if Buffy & Cheyenne are acting very similar now with the panting, hard breathing, restlessness, walking less, etc. I haven't noticed any graying of the gums though. But it seems as if her teeth are getting covered with tartar very quickly, whatever that indicates. My vet has not said anything about routine bloodwork, which I'm grateful for. I really wouldn't want to have to do that.

Take care & give Cheyenne hugs & kisses.


----------



## Cheyenne's dad (Apr 14, 2008)

Sorry: have been absent.

Pred = 30 mg a day.

Eating well and drinking a lot: gained back weight!!!

Will let you know what the results are.

dave


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Dave, glad to hear that things are going ok, I was wondering how it was going since you hadn't posted in a while.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad that Cheyanne is doing so well. Please keep us updated and give her lots of kisses and hugs. Spoil that girl everyday.


----------



## mojobean (Jan 6, 2008)

God bless you , your family and Chey.
My dog was diagnosed with Cardiomyopathy with a 2 week window to live and they asked if I wanted to put him down.
We decided to bring him home and gave him every day like it was his last.
Steak supper's, big chew bones, running, playing and lots of loving.
He made it 2 months before his heart failed with us by his side.
Not a day goes by that I don't remember but he left this world being the way we wanted him to be....
Happy, playful and loved. Oh so loved.
God Bless and good luck.

Deanna(Harley, Tika and Rusty's mom...Bailey and Mojo at the Bridge)


----------



## goldenmom6 (May 30, 2008)

hi ,
i am so sorry for both your dog and you, my dog died on the 15 of may and she had lymphoma as well. we had some success with using dexamethasone and increased it from 1 to 4 mg in the later stages, i think it is better than prednisone. if you have questions maybe i can help. once again, just spend as much quality time with your dog and just do the best to be near your dog as much as you can


----------



## Cheyenne's dad (Apr 14, 2008)

July 4th

Chey is still going strong with the prednisone protocol: 30 mg maintenance.

He has gained a lot of weight - like who cares - and drinks a ton of water a day.

He appears as though nothing is wrong.

No sense getting another cbc - last one was horrible - so we'll just continue on.

I'll keep you posted.

Lymphoma is a bummer.

Dave


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

> Lymphoma is a bummer.


You'll get no argument here! Glad Chey is doing well - as you said, who cares about the weight gain. My Meggie is so spoiled right now and I couldn't care less - just try to keep her down enough so I can still pick her up if I have to. 
Cindy


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad that Cheyenne is doing so well and who cares about the weight as long as he is happy.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Glad to hear that Cheyenne is doing so well with the prednisone. I would look at weight gain as a positive sign. Our thoughts and prayers are with you that he continues to do well with the meds. Way to go Cheyenne!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Cheyenne's dad said:


> July 4th
> 
> Chey is still going strong with the prednisone protocol: 30 mg maintenance.
> 
> ...


Glad Cheyenne is doing better, who cares about the weight, I have Charlie diagnosed with Mast Cell Tumor's and he gained quite a bit. We let him eat whatever he wants and spoil him to death.
Keep us posted.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Hello Dave, I never knew about this thread till today...I am very sorry your Chey is going through all this. But I am glad he is eating and going strong. I hope the fireworks are not giving him too much stress You and Chey are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So glad to hear that Cheyenne is going strong! Lots of prayers coming your way!


----------



## Cheyenne's dad (Apr 14, 2008)

August 14th

Cheyenne is still doing remarkably well on just the prednisone treatment. 30mg a day.

According to the oncologists at CSU if he had the acute form of lymphoma, he would have been gone long ago.

So, it must be the CLL: chronic lymphoma.

There are days when we wonder if he even has cancer but his last CBC was horrid, albeit months ago, so we have to presume that he has cancer.

There's no telling how long he will be with us; we are enjoying him, to be sure, but we have Xmas vacation in Fl to think about and it is difficult knowing just what his prognosis is. It is the "not knowing" that is one piece of the puzzle.

Anyway, that's the update. Four months after a diagnosis of lymphoma, Cheyenne (male, btw) is doing fine.....apparently. Treatment: no chemo, just steroids.

See everyone down the road........

Dave


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So glad to hear that Cheyenne is doing well. Continued prayers for him.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Prayers for continued good health for Cheyanne. He sounds like a miracle dog.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

That is great news! I wasn't so lucky.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad to hear that Cheyenne is responding well to the pred. Take each day as it comes and just love and enjoy your boy! Try not to spend this precious time grieving for what will come, there will be time enough for that later. Four months post diagnosis without chemo is great, keep up the good work Cheyenne!


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So glad to hear your boy is doing so well. I have happy tears in my eyes for him. Prayers are with your family for a lot more time with your family. Stay strong Cheyenne, and Cheyenne's dad thanks for keeping us posted, so glad to read of good news with this dreaded cancer.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

So glad to hear that your boy is doing well! Soak up every moment you have with him! Continued prayers being sent for Cheyenne...


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

You go Cheyenne!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Wonderful news to hear Cheyenne's doing so well. I hear you on the "not knowing", it's tough. It's good he can tolerate prednisone. Enjoy every day. These guys throw lots of surprises at us.

Take care


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cheyenne*

Glad to hear Cheyenne is doing well. 
Every day is a gift with our loved ones-human and animal!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Glad that your boy is still fighting. Hugs for Cheyanne


----------



## Carol V (Aug 9, 2008)

It is such good news to hear Cheyenne is doing well...having just gone through this "monster" of cancer entering my house twice in too short a time...I know the "not knowing" is very stressful...but as others have told you, to be able to enjoy today..and tomorrow when tomorrow comes...this is the best gift for you and Cheyenne....I hope for many good days ahead....enjoy each one as it comes...


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*i Had My Irish Setter Boots, Eactly 10 Weeks To The Day After Being Diagnosed With Bone Cancer. We Made The Most Of Those 10 Weeks And I Think He Did "more Living" In Those 10 Weeks Than He Had In All His Other 12+ Years Combined! *

*we Went Fishing Every Day And He Chased Crabs In Shallow Water, Swam, Tried To Catch Shore Birds. We Let Him Eat All The Stuff Dogs Shouldn't Eat--even Some Chocolate. He Loved Fruit Ad Veggies And Sweets And What We Had For Dessert, So Did He. Ot Many Dogs Get A Huge Banana Split, Or A Straw Berry Short Cake Or A Slice Of Apple Pie With Ice Cream, Etc, For Dessert Night After Night. *

*lost That Precious Dear Old Man At 12 1/2, But Those Last 2 1/2 Months--which Was Only Suppose To Have A Week Because Of The Aggressive Cancer He Had-- Well, What A Special Time. So Take Advantage Of Every Day With You Cheyenne.*


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Wonderfull to hear that Cheyenne is doing so well!


----------



## Cheyenne's dad (Apr 14, 2008)

*Cheyenne is gone*

Hi, everyone, I just wanted to post my final update on Cheyenne.

While I was away at work last month, on Sept 12th, my wife had to take Chey to the vet to have him put to sleep.

He deteriorated fast: from a running, frisbee playing, trail hiking fella on prednisone to a poor guy who couldn't make more than one catch before he had to lay down, did not have enough strength to lift his leg, and was just downright tired.

His last five months were good ones for him. He was a happy dog.

It is sad now, I still have to let him go, but I wanted to let everyone on here know that it was all over.

If I had it to do all over? I would follow the same treatment. I know many here have invested in the chemo treatment with some success but for us it would not have worked.

I wish you all well, love them while you can, they're gone before you know it,

Fortunately, he did not suffer any pain throughout his ordeal. 

We have his ashes now, that's the last of him, but his leash remains on the front porch for as long as it lasts.

Take care everyone,

Dave


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Dave,
I am so sorry for your loss of Cheyenne. I'm glad you had those last happy five months with him. You are in my thoughts. Many of us have been there and I'm sure Chey is now at The Bridge with all our goldens who went before.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hugs to you and your family Dave...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry, but glad that Cheyenne had 5 good months after his diagnosis. He will forever live in your heart. Run free and catch lots of Frisbees at the Bridge, sweet boy. Hope you will hang around here, Dave. Hopefully when the time is right you'll get another golden buddy.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The image of the leash on the front porch is so telling and bittersweet- the trace of Cheyenne there every day still. I had so many hopes he would go on and on, defying the prognosis. I wish I could have met your brave boy. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Cheyenne was blessed to have you for his Dad........I know he is waiting for you at the Bridge. You made the last months of his life a joy and he will always be in your heart.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

So sorry to hear the news Dave....my sympathies are with you and your family...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry for your loss. Having lost a golden to this in the past I can just imagine your pain. It is a cruel beast that takes too many beautiful dogs too soon. I appreciate the update on your Cheyenne.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh Dave, I am so sorry! You did all you could and are a very special dog dad. My sincere sympathies to your family.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss Dave, I went through the same thing, my Sandy went to the Bridge Feb 16, 2007. It is such a hard thing to go through...I HATE CANCER...My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Know that Cheyenne is waiting for you at the Bridge as I know Sandy is waiting for me.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear this Dave. Cheyenne was lucky to have you in his life as I am sure you were lucky to have him.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

My Heart goes out to You and Your Family. Chey will always be with you, now he can run forever at The Bridge, till You meet again, be at peace....


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Dave, I'm so sorry to hear Chey is gone. Sounds like he put up a good fight as only our precious Goldens can. My heart goes out to you and your family, we know what you are going through righ now. Each day gets a little better and with love and support from friends and family your grief will slowly subside and you'll have the beautiful memories of the good times. 
Run free at the bridge Cheyenne and tell our Dusty boy we love him.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

So sorry to hear of Chey's passing. Thank you for letting us know. May your memories of him surround you in the coming days. 

Someone posted the following sometime in the past (sorry, I can't remember who), and I found it very comforting regarding the passing of someone we love, whether human or canine:

_A ship sails and I stand watching till she fades on the horizon and someone 
at my side says She is gone.
Gone where? Gone from my sight, that is all. She is just as large now as 
when I last saw her. Her diminished size and total loss from my sight is in 
me, not in her. 
And just at the moment when someone at my side says she is gone there are 
others who are watching her coming over their horizon and other voices take 
up a glad shout There she comes! 
That is what dying is. An horizon and just the limit of our sight. 
Lift us up, Oh Lord, that we may see further 

Bishop Brent 
_


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Dave - My deepest sympathies and sorrow. I know this day waits for all of us who love a special dog in our life, I know it is part of the journey, I also know how deep the pain cuts and I fear for the day it comes. I'm so glad Cheyenne had the love of a good home and those carefree days playing frisbee. Hold him close in your heart. I still find the good professor's words and images of the passage to the other side some of the most peaceful I know... _"…the grey rain-curtain turned all to silver glass and was rolled back, and he beheld white shores and beyond them a far green country under a swift sunrise."_ (JRR Tolkien) I feel sure Cheyenne is running on those white shores under a swift sunrise with those who have gone before.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry to hear of Cheyenne's passing. RIP sweet one. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

So sorry Dave, I feel your pain. Sending lots of hugs your way.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear the news about your sweet Cheyenne. Sending you healing thoughts and hugs across the miles...


----------



## boomers mom (Sep 17, 2008)

i am so sorry to hear about your loss. you have done everything in your power to make her last months worth every second. props to you on that! our thoughts and prayers are with you....slobbery kisses and hugs from florida


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of Cheyenne. He sounds like he had some great happy times till the end. The pain is hard but the memories will help to ease your pain alittle. Run free sweet Cheyenne and know you were loved very much.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So sorry Cheyenne lost the battle,but now is running free at the bridge. It is so very hard to say goodbye, you were a great Dad and one day when the time is right I am sure Cheyenne would love you to share your love with another golden friend.
RIP Dear Cheyene.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of the sad news about Cheyenne.

Godspeed sweet angel Cheyenne....run free good boy.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cheyenne*

What a beautiful name, Cheyenne is.
So sorry to hear about Cheyenne's passing.

As you said, most important is that Cheyenne did not suffer any pain through this ordeal.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Dave, so sorry to see that you have had to let Cheyenne go, and that the last battle could not be won. It sounds like he had a good final months with you, and you must hold those memories in your heart - they will be a comfort to you in time.

We still have Kelly's, Ginny's, Holly's and Ralph's spare collars and leads hanging in the kitchen - their main collars are with their ashes by my bedside.

Run free now Cheyenne, play hard with your new friends and sleep softly at the Bridge


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Cheyenne. I'm so glad you had 5 extra precious months with him. He will always be in your heart. He is in good company at the Bridge with my Daisy girl and all of our other sweet goldens that have passed on. Take care.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Cheyenne could have no better friend/Dad than one who would stand with him thru the final days and give him the last, final gift... that of freedom from a body wracked with illness. Love that special never leaves us. Run free Cheyenne. Hugs and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Very sorry to hear that Cheyenne lost his fight. Losing them is so hard but it's a cross we have to bear for loving them so much. 

_"In the Candle's Glow"_

_Warm light coming from far below, 
Twinkling, sparkling is the candle's glow. 
All is well up on the ridge, 
The place we know as Rainbow Bridge._
_Furbabies sleeping in heaven's light, 
Tended by candles in the night. 
Peaceful dreams be theirs to keep, 
As they slumber in this night so deep._
_Hearts on earth that miss them so, 
Take comfort in the candle's glow. 
Watching for them in skies above, 
Bound eternally by a cord of love._


----------



## sjprofe (Sep 22, 2008)

*Ignore my post. Didn't realize Cheyenne was gone*

Ignore. Posted in error.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dave*

Dave:

I am so very sorry to read about Cheyenne but I am glad that he didn't suffer and had a great five months with you.

You will see him at the Rainbow Bridge and I know my Kids that are there will play with him!


----------



## Cheyenne's dad (Apr 14, 2008)

*one year tomorrow*

While I haven't posted here in a very, long time, I have read every post that comes my way via email.

Tomorrow, it'll be one year since our Chey left us.

I look at his picture on my laptop every day and some days I look past it, if you know what I mean; but today it comes very close to my heart. He's right there.

Having been dog people our whole adult lives, we told ourselves that we would put off having another dog since our youngest is now in college.

But it's hard. We miss our Golden and we miss having a dog.

Thanks for letting me post; At my age you'd think I'd be over this but it is really hurting me today.

Love your Golden Retriever.

I did.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Dave,
I am so sorry about your loss...I know time makes it easier, but it never takes all the pain away. I know from experience. Know that you are in my thoughts today & especially tomorrow. xxoo


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Having lost a golden to that horrible disease I can feel the pain you are feeling. I'm sure Cheyenne is looking down and feeling very loved. I do hope that when the time is right you open your home to another golden. There is nothing quite like a golden puppy brighten your day.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh Dave - you brought tears to my eyes. I know anniversaries are hard. I will give Meggie an extra long hug tonight and tell her about Cheyenne. I do hope you find the right time to welcome a new dog in your home and though it will never replace your beloved Chey, it will make you laugh and love all over again. Peace, my friend.


----------

